
Ask HN: Which AR SDK to use? - ice109
If I want to build a crossplatform AR app (iOS and Android) which AR SDK should I use? I know Apple just demo-ed ARKit at WWDC and it&#x27;s very impressive but it&#x27;s not cross-platform, though I might eventually develop two apps (iOS on top of ARKit and Android on top of something else. I&#x27;ve cursorily examined Vuforia and EasyAR but I&#x27;m not really sure.<p>Edit: Unity support would be nice :)
======
askafriend
The right question to ask here is: "What platform should I use that will get
me in front of the most consumers/customers as possible and allow me to create
a polished mobile experience?"

The answer to that right now is iOS and ARKit. The reason this is true is
because there are _hundreds of millions_ of iOS devices out in the wild _right
now_ that have the hardware capabilities to use ARKit and sufficiently power
AR experiences.

There is no other comparable platform out there that even comes close to that
kind of consumer scale in AR or VR.

This is one of the ways Apple's integrated walled-garden approach has inherent
value. They can release something like ARKit and be ensured that hundreds of
millions of devices can leverage it on day 1.

~~~
CervezaPorFavor
If money is not a big issue, why not consider cross platform solutions such as
Wikitude?

